# 1.86 GHz Performance Rated at: 3.255 GHz ??



## The_RocK

I Just Checked http://cyri.systemrequirementslab.com/srtest/ to test if mass effect can be run on my pc or not and D cpu speed column read

CPU Speed
Recommended: 2.6+ GHz Intel or 2.4+ GHz AMD
You Have: 1.86 GHz Performance Rated at: 3.255 GHz
PASS

What does 1.86 GHz Performance Rated at: 3.255 GHz means ??


----------



## Wrench97

It's probably a Core2 CPU and runs at 1.86Gig but equals the processing power of a Pentium 4 at 3.255Gig.


----------



## The_RocK

So its good or bad ??


----------



## Phædrus241

Good. Not great, but it'll play the game.


----------

